# Anyone have pet insurance?



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

If so which companies do you recommend and why?

I know I'm going to get it this time around, I'd rather be safe than sorry. But there are quite a few companies these days and I'm not sure which to go with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have Pet Plan. Haven't had to use it yet. 

I think Consumer Reports has done a study on which ones are good. I couldn't find it though.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I have ASPCA. I haven't had to use it for anything major, they cover OK for minor stuff.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*we have one*

Ollie has a VPI plan. Previous dog Jack had a Trupanion plan.

Trupanion Experience: They denied Jack's ruptured disc back surgery and related bills as being a pre-existing condition (apparently they believe our dog lived with a severely ruptured disc for years before the symptoms showed up). Very frustrating we paid for the surgery and other bills out of pocket. Thought about canceling, but just left it in place. A year later, when Jack was diagnosed with bone cancer, they did cover all the related costs to his care, didn't dictate what options we had to try or rule out and ultimately his euthanasia costs-- all after the deductible of course. Interestingly no grief at all over the cancer treatment related bills. 

Since we had a rather mixed experience with Trupanion, I decided to switch to VPI for the new pup and actually started his plan before we ever picked him up.

VPI Experience: The plan has now been in place for 1 year. Ollie has allergies and it took us many tests and drugs to figure it out and get it under control as a puppy, when I submitted a claim for the tests/drugs, the claim was denied as being a pre-existing condition. Gave up trying to fight it and have paid for Ollie's care out of pocket on allergy related costs. Have debated canceling, but now that we have crossed the 1 year mark with only allergies, I can't see how they would ever deny anything further that might befall him since the policy has been in place since he was 7 weeks old and no other issues have presented.

My reviews are mixed on whether to get a plan or indeed which company of the 2 I have tried is better. On one had, just like people insurance they want to cover as little as possible and get out of everything by using legal terms and crap regular people don't understand. On the other hand, when Jack was dying of cancer, it was very reassuring to know that the choices we were making about what treatments to try were all about him and his quality of life, and not about what we could afford to pay. Anytime you put a dog to sleep, you wonder if it was the right thing, the right time, if there was more to do. But at least I knew we made them all based on Jack, not on money.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just know that with Avery I wanted to do chemo and I knew the cost would be high, but I still wanted to try 

Sadly our first oncology appt lead me to the decision to let him go. However if things had been different I probably would have done the chemo not knowing how in the world is pay for it...

So even though I'm getting a puppy and I hope to not encounter these issues for years to come, I want to be prepared.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dad had VIP for years for a couple dogs and just recently cancelled when they refused a claim for his present dogs ear infection.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to get embrace. They are one of the few that covers genetic conditions like HD. 

I know VPI is the popular one, but I've heard both rave reviews and reviews that fall flat. And they do not cover genetic conditions...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

You should check out HealthyPaws. That's the one I have and I've had a couple of claims already with no problems. They also cover genetic and long term diseases with no time limit. You just have a 12 month wait period before any HD diagnosis will be covered. Of course, they don't cover pre - existing but who does?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you use the search button above and put in health insurance, a ton of pet insurance topics come up. For some reason the search button when I put in Pet Insurance does not show the old topics on Pet Insurance. 

This subject has been broken down in detail on most companies. In short VPI is a dangerous plan and company to have as are a lot of them.

I have done so many write ups on numerous threads here. I have asked the admins to let me make a sticky on this a bunch of times. Since I never got a response back on that you can find lots of stuff already posted.

Good Luck.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions-7.html


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is the first one that has insurance, Trupanion. The monthly premium just went up to $51 I often think I'm wasting my money but I want to be able to do whatever I can for her. They are fine with me not giving annual vac's she just would not be covered for any of those diseases.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

kr16 said:


> If you use the search button above and put in health insurance, a ton of pet insurance topics come up. For some reason the search button when I put in Pet Insurance does not show the old topics on Pet Insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I figured that much. I was being lazy I'll admit it. Thanks for the link, I'll be sure to have a look around.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow that link is very educational! Thanks for all the research.

Have you by chance ever looked into Embrace? You can respond here or the other thread, it looks like someone asked about it there too.

Again thanks for all this invaluable knowledge.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have Petplan for Nikki and they have been great. 

I signed her up when she was six weeks old so by time she came home the two week waiting period for any illness was over and I wouldn't have to deal with any pre-existing conditons. Best decision I ever made considering she started with her issues at nine weeks old 

I have posted on previous threads also about our experience


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh n/m I found some stuff about embrace.

Now I think I have narrowed it down to two. Healthy paw or pet plan...decisions decisions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Oh n/m I found some stuff about embrace.
> 
> Now I think I have narrowed it down to two. Healthy paw or pet plan...decisions decisions
> 
> ...



Both are good. Not enough back up on healthy paws for me. Petplan has been amazing for me. With that being said I would consider Healthy Paws. I may even switch my girl over one day depending on prices as long she has no pre existing conditions.


----------

